# tu m'étonnes !



## AlistairCookie

en español?

je ne peux même pas essayer parce que je suis sûr que l'expression ne se traduit pareil...

en français, ça veut dire..."je suis vraiment d'accord"

comme: 

"Il fait super froid aujourd'hui!"
"Tu m'étonnes."

Ou

"cette musique est vraiment nulle."
"Tu m'étonnes"

me asombras?


----------



## yserien

Me asombras, me sorprendes, búscate mas sinónimos en este sentido.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Hoy hace un frío que pela.
- ¡Y tanto!

Otra opción, pero más en el sentido de : tu m'étonnes, maintenant c'est clair ! J'ai découvert le pot aux roses): ¡Nos ha fastidiado! o más vulgar: ¡nos ha jodido!

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## nhat

claro ca doit marcher aussi, nan?
"tu m'etonnes" veut dire "c'est clair"


----------



## yserien

Et "nan" ça veut dire quoi ? Excuse, moi je ne suis pas francophone.Salut


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Quería dejar claro que en un contexto normal, _tu m'etonnes_ sería, como lo dijo Yserien, me sorprendes, me asombras. 

Pero tal y como lo presenta Alistair-Cookie, está empleado en sentido figurado, como locución popular y se emplea en el sentido de : ya ves, y tanto, y que lo digas, está claro... ; o no te fastidia/ jode, hay que fastidiarde /joderse, nos ha fastidiado / jodido; según el contexto.

Besitos, 

Gévy


----------



## AlistairCookie

muchas gracias 

entonces, puede decir:

>hace frío en este edificio.<
>no te jode<

?


----------



## nhat

yserien said:


> Et "nan" ça veut dire quoi ? Excuse, moi je ne suis pas francophone.Salut


 
nan = non, pero es familiar


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alaistair,

No, aquí no puedes decirlo. No tendría sentido.

Como te lo expliqué antes, el contexto tendría que ser distinto. Vuelve a leer mi post nº3 et tu verras que c'est pour un cas différent.

Pour toi, ici, c'est : ya ves, y tanto, y que lo digas, está claro..

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

¡Hola!

Mis compañeros franceses dicen a menudo *"**tu m'étonnes"* y por el contexto entiendo que es para mostrar acuerdo, dar la razón o algo asi. Sin embargo me ha dado por buscar *étonner* para aprender el significado concreto y es _elogiar o cantar_ y ahora si que no entiendo la expresión. En español sería "¿Tú me elogias??", no lo creo.

¿Alguien me ayuda?

Gracias por anticipado. Un saludo


----------



## shelmiket

normalmente se dice cuando te sorprende alguien y  este dice algo gracioso


----------



## chics

No, al contrario. Claro que aquí lo bueno sería tener un contexto concreto... el significado literal es "me sorprendes" pero la expresión se suele usar en sentido irónico, es decir, para todo lo contrario. Como bien has adivinado, _un no me sorprende, pues claro, obvio_... En castellano sería "¡no me digas!".


----------



## shelmiket

en el Larouse bilingüe: étonner quelqu´un = asombrar


----------



## Paquita

Se dice por antifrasis ; en realidad significa "no me extraña" ... o sea lo contrario, en tono irónico = si te imaginas que vas a asombrarme con esto, ya lo sé ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

A parte de la propuesta de Chics:
- ¿Sí?, ¿no?  (con tono adecuado)
- ¿Me lo dices o me lo cuentas?

Y más por el estilo.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yannalan

De acuerdo con shelmiket, pero hay otra sinificacion, para estar de acuerdo.
ejemplos :
Il ny aura personne en grève demain ? Tu m'étonnes..(inteerogativo)
Ils ont attaqué le commissariat et ils on réçu des coups de matraque ? Tu m'étonnes !(ironico)


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Error de principiante, al buscar en el diccionario he confundido étonner con entonner. Efectivamente la expresión a la que me refiero es con étonner y se podría traducir fácilmente como "me sorprendes".

Lo que no entiendo ahora es el uso, porque realmente no creo que me lo hayan dicho en tono irónico. No puedo transcribir la conversación, pero fue del tipo:
- j'ai perdu mon commentaire parce que mon ordi a buge
- oh, c'est une vacherie!
- tu m'étonnes, je dois la refaire d'un coup

Puede que en otro contexto sea "no me digas", ¿pero aquí no sería más para demostrar comprensión?


----------



## Paquita

Es para afirmar que sí, "c'est une vacherie" equivale a "lo entiendo" no me cambiaría por ti


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posible traducción:¡Nos ha fastidiado!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## -CoLoRBLiND-

Vuestras traducciones son geniales. Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

La intervención de Gévy me ha recordado esto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Miss Chacha

Si es una manera de hablar... significa "tu ne m'étonnes pas". Dicemos "tu m'étonnes para hablar mas rapidamente!
Significa que tu amigo te entiende y que esta de acuerdo contigo. 
Como cuando un amigo dice "no quiero trabajar, prefiero ir a la playa, que calor!!!" tu puedes contestarle "tu m'étonnes!!!"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, sin embargo, el uso de la expresión *tu m'étonnes! *que se está comentando, va más bien en el sentido de *¡y que lo digas!*


----------



## fer.filol

Compañeros del francés, querría saber si entiendo bien esta expresión: "tu m´étonnes", cada vez que, durante una conversación, se quiere confirmar, resaltar o dar la razón al interlocutor en su discurso.

Creo que significa:

"¡Ya te digo!", o bien "Ya ves", "Te diré", "Te diré, morena", etc...

¿Cómo lo traducís vosotros?


----------



## hual

Hola
En la Argentina podría ser el equivalente de: *¡No me digas!*


----------

